# 25Rss Furnace



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I understand that campers are cramped for space but you can not get to this thing to service the stupid thing. We are fair weather campers and mostly use the a/c instead of the heat. Well this weekend we went camping and it was cold and windy. We have a backup electric heater and used that.

When I got home I had to tear the whole counter cabinet apart to get to the furnace. I then had to take the whole furnace apart to get to the burner assembly. When I took the burner out the orifice had a a piece of rust in it. This was a 3 hour job. Just had to vent.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well we are here for you, hope you feel better.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Had the same problem with my 25rss when we had it. Suburban makes a kit or exterior access panel what ever you want to call it and I think they actually come with the new heater asy. I got mine off the web somewhere, can't remember where. It was easy to install, it lined right up with the furnace installed under the cabnet. You will have to cut the exterior wall and install a flashing and a new door but it fits perfectly and water tight. The nice thing about it was you now have the ability to service, troubleshoot and make some repairs without pulling the heater. I don't know why they weren't installed when the rv was built. You may want to look into it. Good luck


----------

